# meguiars slide lock brush



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all iv been looking at getting the above fore quite some time but it dunt seam as if they are available any more. 

has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

dont do them anymore mate, if you find any old stock getting sold by traders give me a shout as i could do with a new one tbh


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

will do mate.

dose any one know the reason why they stopped doing them?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Shame that I quite like them.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got 2, one for outside, one for the inside... had them for years, very good brushes IMO

:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

there good but for the interior the swissvax paint brush style thingy is even better


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i seen the ones on ebay the other day but by the time you add the postage after a few bids their quite expensive then


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

megs have stopped making them for some strange reason as i used to love them and i know i am not alone there


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Think I have a couple of new ones tucked away , I will get round to advertising in the proper DW thread during the week if anyone is interested in one. (The cash will go to DW charity BTW :thumb


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

alanjo99 i would be very interested


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

I asked one of the retailers ... sorry cant remember which one and was told that they stopped selling them because they were made from boars hair...?!? Dont know how true that was.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

just buy yourself a good quality paint brush. the megs ones do look nice though.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Here you go Camskill have some in stock, i wont be buying one though check out the delivery charge for a brush in the linky

https://www.camskill.co.uk/order.php?submit=Go+To+Shopping+Basket

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Shame they have stopped making them, I've got 3 and use them everyday - best brush I've ever had


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv never had one but i want to try one


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I just use a paint brush with an elastic band around the bristles.
Just roll the elastic band up or down depending how firm you want the bristles.
Does the same job realy :thumb:.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

trv8 said:


> I just use a paint brush with an elastic band around the bristles.
> Just roll the elastic band up or down depending how firm you want the bristles.
> Does the same job realy :thumb:.


Only thing is, a paint brush tends to have a metal band round it and a wee slip could cause some problems with that.

The Slide Lock, which I believe is out of production, is plastic so (was) a much safer option.

We tend to use Raceglaze or Swissvax Detail Brushes now.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Definitely discontinued unfortunately.  it was nothing to do with a shortage of boars hair though lol

The new Valet Pro brushes are ideal, one piece plastic, softer plastic head and boars hair bristles.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Only thing is, a paint brush tends to have a metal band round it and a wee slip could cause some problems with that.


wee bit of electrical tape soon covers that up, and leaves it safe


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

i think there are a few for sale on a certain auction site atm


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

il have a look at the one that is on cleanyour car. what about the megs triple duty brush are they still making them as i see a lot of stockists are out of stock


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

sean20 said:


> what about the megs triple duty brush are they still making them as i see a lot of stockists are out of stock


No, sadly they're out of production now too.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

just as i could do with a new one they stop making them


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Only thing is, a paint brush tends to have a metal band round it and a wee slip could cause some problems with that.
> 
> The Slide Lock, which I believe is out of production, is plastic so (was) a much safer option.
> 
> We tend to use Raceglaze or Swissvax Detail Brushes now.


Should be obvious to anyone to wrap some tape around the metal band .


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i was watching the two on ebay and they sold for £15 and £13.50 plus £2.50 postage


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Should be obvious to anyone to wrap some tape around the metal band .


Just what I do, a bit of gaffa tape does the job nicely.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Why have they stopped making those, plus the triple duty brush, anyway where can you still buy them from...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

sean20 said:


> i was watching the two on ebay and they sold for £15 and £13.50 plus £2.50 postage


yes they did, i nearly won one of them 



Trip tdi said:


> Why have they stopped making those, plus the triple duty brush, anyway where can you still buy them from...


Apparently due to the way they are manufactured, they dont make much on the brushes so have discontinued them.

they still have some left on camskill, but when postage is factored in, they are expensive.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Further to taping up, I tape up the Megs Slide Lock as well, can never be too careful.

Its a shame they have stopped doing the slide and tripple, really handy brushes to have for some jobs :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i bid to £10 and i thought that was a bit to much when you got the postage on top but when i had a look when i got home and seen that i was shocked


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

sean20 said:


> i bid to £10 and i thought that was a bit to much when you got the postage on top but when i had a look when i got home and seen that i was shocked


agreed, the winner (same guy won both that were on ebay, spending over 30 quid on two) has spent more on two slidelock brushs in an auction than he could have bought two from camskill.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

do they still have the slide lock's from camskill? could only see the triple duty ones.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

think we may have cleaned them out buddy, they had them yesterday


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Doh!!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/interior-car-care/meguiars-slide-lock-detail-brush/368614/579 this place still have them, I dont know if the link is against the rules but its not exactly doin any of the traders out of business as they dont have it in stok and wont be getting it.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Any particular reason why Megs have discontinued this? I always thought it was a great bit of kit.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

walker1967 said:


> http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/interior-car-care/meguiars-slide-lock-detail-brush/368614/579 this place still have them, I dont know if the link is against the rules but its not exactly doin any of the traders out of business as they dont have it in stok and wont be getting it.


Thanks!! Just got 2 - Meant to get some of these about a year ago but never got around to it.


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice one just ordered two as well, happy days


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Me too, doesn't do any harm to have 'reserves'......:thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

seems like this place will be cleared out in no time aswell :lol: but for the people who couldnt find it "anywhere" did you try google lol you would be amazed at what you find, I think this was 7th on the list


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks iv just ordered 2


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

has any one who ordered the brush from that website received them yet?


----------



## mana (Jun 22, 2010)

sean20 said:


> has any one who ordered the brush from that website received them yet?


called them today and they told me they are out of stock and wont be geting any in...would try to arrange a refun

every 1 seems to have hardly any but i did find the link below and contacted them and they have 5 in stock, bit pricey but worth geting it while you can

http://www.elitedetailer.com/produc...sid=86c9e0a9ea15257a2c4546087c634589&cPath=39
:thumb:


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

Managed to find two of these yesterday from my local rip off! carparts place. 

Dont normally buy anything from there if I can help it as miles cheaper online. 

But since I have not been able to get any online I bought them!
Did ask if they had any more but these were the last ones they stocked.


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

One sold online for over £26, Are some people crazy?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Bayside32 said:


> One sold online for over £26, Are some people crazy?


Might sell mine if it's worth that much :lol:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

just bought 4 lol


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

There's currently one on Fleebay, second hand and bids up to £16!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yowfailed said:


> There's currently one on Fleebay, second hand and bids up to £16!!


just saw that! silly :doublesho


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't buy one when they were in stock, don't want one when they are out of stock.

Hoo ha


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

www.eurocarparts.com/mobile/ecp/c/B...ar-Wash/Car-Wash-Brushes/?549771341&0&cc5_131

found these


----------

